# Need good source- someone hook me up



## Jda1983 (Aug 29, 2017)

Can someone hit me up with a good source- just lost mine


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 29, 2017)

Go home retard


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 29, 2017)

Your doctor.


----------



## Mythos (Aug 29, 2017)

Jda1983 said:


> Can someone hit me up with a good source- just lost mine



we get all our gear direct from orangutan cadavers.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 29, 2017)

If i was a scammer...
I would pm you a bullshit list with prices. I then would ask for payment and nood photos. I would then post your noods and keep the cash. At that point, you would flame my fake name and i would then buy 2 pints of chocolate snickers ice cream. One for me and one for losie.


----------



## Jda1983 (Aug 29, 2017)

Is everyone so ignorant here?


----------



## Jada (Aug 29, 2017)

Family dollar


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2017)

Jda1983 said:


> Is everyone so ignorant here?



I don't think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## Jda1983 (Aug 29, 2017)

Right so... this place is full of idiots. Great.


----------



## Mythos (Aug 29, 2017)

Jda1983 said:


> Is everyone so ignorant here?



Hey be nice..some of us got a ****ed up brain disease from harvesting glands from dead apes for gear


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 29, 2017)

Jda1983 said:


> Right so... this place is full of idiots. Great.


It was idiot free...then you joined


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2017)

Jda1983 said:


> Right so... this place is full of idiots. Great.



You are the one asking complete strangers online for drugs.


----------



## Jda1983 (Aug 29, 2017)

Seriously- why the bs- just looking for a legit source? I didn't ask for anyone to assume a thing lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 29, 2017)

We only use genuine sources ..legit sources was 2014


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2017)

Jda1983 said:


> Seriously- why the bs- just looking for a legit source? I didn't ask for anyone to assume a thing lol



Read the rules is why. This isn't a source board and we don't want the attention.  Also we don't appreciate the entitled and disrespectful attitude of people who come here for one thing and that's it.


----------



## Jda1983 (Aug 29, 2017)

Sorry I'm not cool enough for you internet cool guys- I'll just wait on Alpha Pharma from Spain lmao


----------



## Mythos (Aug 29, 2017)

Go to your local dairy and give the farmer 50 bucks to plug you with the finaplix gun


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2017)

Jda1983 said:


> Sorry I'm not cool enough for you internet cool guys- I'll just wait on Alpha Pharma from Spain lmao



Not sure why that's funny. But cool
 Have a nice day.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 29, 2017)

Jda1983 said:


> Sorry I'm not cool enough for you internet cool guys- I'll just wait on Alpha Pharma from Spain lmao


I would be looking for a source too if my only option was fake gear from Alpha Pharm. Maybe you should learn to use the internet if you thought that they were legit.


----------



## mugzy (Aug 29, 2017)

Jda1983 said:


> Seriously- why the bs- just looking for a legit source? I didn't ask for anyone to assume a thing lol



Legit sources are not in the open and do not have websites. They also would not appreciate somebody passing their contact info to a complete stranger.


----------



## Bosco200 (Aug 29, 2017)

I swear it feels like every 2 weeks we get bombarded with this shit.  We'll have pretty solid questions and what not.  Then Bam!  100% genuine sources pimping their bullshit, then we get a wave of these dumbass source whores.


----------



## Beezy (Aug 29, 2017)

Bosco200 said:


> I swear it feels like every 2 weeks we get bombarded with this shit.  We'll have pretty solid questions and what not.  Then Bam!  100% genuine sources pimping their bullshit, then we get a wave of these dumbass source whores.



Am I the only one who wishes we could narrow that down to every week?
The comments from the vets are f-ing priceless. I'm this close to telling everybody at my gym to join up if they want a source just to see them get roasted!


----------



## Hit&Run (Aug 29, 2017)

If you are still searching. Then I can recommend you the xxxxxx.


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 29, 2017)

Get the **** out faggot


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 29, 2017)

Hit&Run said:


> If you are still searching. Then I can recommend you the xxxxxx



This right here is a golden piece of information.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hit&Run said:


> If you are still searching. Then I can recommend you ilovebbc.nut



Can someone ban this tool already? He's been shilling this same source since he got here. Chatbox and in threads. He's been warned multiple times and promised to play by the rules and stop posting links.


----------



## Hit&Run (Aug 29, 2017)

So it is also not allowed to answer someone's question?


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 29, 2017)

OP, are you really that fkng stupid to go on a public forum and ask, no demand somebody provide you a source to auire  controlled substances? Shall we post a physical adress as well to make it easy for law enforcement?   Are you aware that by doing so you only invite somebody to scam you and rip you off?  Who the fk do you think you are coming off with an arrogant and entitled attitude when in fact you are probably too lazy and stupid to be supplementing with AAS to begin with.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hit&Run said:


> So it is also not allowed to answer someone's question?



You are a shill, plain and simple. Do not try to hide it, the only one you're fooling is yourself.



			
				THE MOTHERFUKING RULES said:
			
		

> We do not allow or condone anyone to sell or advertise items that originate in a country where they are illegal to sell and or receive. Citizens of the United States are specifically prohibited from selling or receiving any illegal items by using any of UGBodybuilding’s services. If you are caught violating this law you will immediately be banned from our site and removed from our membership.


----------



## Jaydub (Aug 29, 2017)

Dang man.. like weeds. Kill one and 2 more pop up.


----------



## Jda1983 (Aug 29, 2017)

Again. I don't have time to sit on an app and talk gear like you cool kids. I live "life". Yea it's this thing where not everyone is cool and knows all the little dark web secrets. You dudes are pathetic. I will gladly wait. You are JUST too amazing for a little guy like me


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 29, 2017)

Jda1983 said:


> Again. I don't have time to sit on an app and talk gear like you cool kids. I live "life". Yea it's this thing where not everyone is cool and knows all the little dark web secrets. You dudes are pathetic. I will gladly wait. You are JUST too amazing for a little guy like me



cool story bro


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2017)

Jda1983 said:


> Again. I don't have time to sit on an app and talk gear like you cool kids. I live "life". Yea it's this thing where not everyone is cool and knows all the little dark web secrets. You dudes are pathetic. I will gladly wait. You are JUST too amazing for a little guy like me



Yes. So pathetic that you came to us for steroids. Which we all seem to know where to go for. But you don't. Interesting logic.

Usually it's the beggar that is considered pathetic.


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 29, 2017)

Jda1983 said:


> Again. *I don't have time to sit on an app* and talk gear like you cool kids.* I live "life"*. Yea it's this thing where not everyone is cool and knows all the little dark web secrets. You dudes are pathetic. *I will gladly wait*. You are JUST too amazing for a little guy like me



you dont have time because you live "life", yet you will wait for your answer??? man your retarded. 
And no dark web secrets here. you want drugs? visit www.dea.gov and click on contact us and ask them to see what they say.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 29, 2017)

jda1983 said:


> again. I don't have time to sit on an app and talk gear like you cool kids. I live "life". Yea it's this thing where not everyone is cool and knows all the little dark web secrets. You dudes are pathetic. I will gladly wait. You are just too amazing for a little guy like me




t u r d 
---------


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 29, 2017)

Drugs are bad. D.A.R.E. to be clean!


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 29, 2017)

This stinks of millennial.


----------



## ron1204 (Aug 29, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> This stinks of millennial.


Common man we're not all that retarded lol


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 29, 2017)

No, not all of you...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 29, 2017)

Jda1983 said:


> Again. I don't have time to sit on an app and talk gear like you cool kids. I live "life". Yea it's this thing where not everyone is cool and knows all the little dark web secrets. You dudes are pathetic. I will gladly wait. You are JUST too amazing for a little guy like me



I'm sure u have Facebook MySpace instagram twitter and spend all your time on those like every other little dork. Keep living life brahhhhh


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 29, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm sure u have Facebook MySpace instagram twitter and spend all your time on those like every other little dork. Keep living life brahhhhh



He could ask all his social media for legit sources.....

Then again. He probably doesnt want his followers to know.



Ill help him out.

Join a transgender forum and ask them for test...they probably either will send you to a legit doc who can rx you on the side. OR one of them probably can get it on the black market.
Im sure they will be glad to help you transition. Wether to freak or female.


----------



## TheDog (Aug 30, 2017)

walmart is where the pharm grade is


----------



## Madpep (Sep 1, 2017)

Where do you live?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 1, 2017)

Madpep said:


> Where do you live?



I don't think he is coming back.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 1, 2017)

I miss him already.


----------



## Jaydub (Sep 1, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't think he is coming back.



He's busy living "life"


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 1, 2017)

Jda1983 said:


> Can someone hit me up with a good source- just lost mine




https://www.amazon.com/Prime-Labs-T...8&qid=1504294147&sr=1-4&keywords=testosterone

Thank me later... Or don't...


----------



## StoicHouse (Sep 1, 2017)

I wonder if he found his source? Bradley Martin prolly


----------



## Source (Sep 3, 2017)

Jda1983 said:


> Sorry I'm not cool enough for you internet cool guys- I'll just wait on Alpha Pharma from Spain lmao



Nothing in life worth having ever comes easy.  It has nothing to do with some "cool guys and cliques".  You're simply in the wrong neck of the woods.  Here are some tips for you. 

- Respect the rules of the boards you're visiting.  You make yourself out to be an entitled asshat when you come in with that kind of attitude.

- Go read.  Seriously.  I'm still learning the ropes and I'm very new to the game, but in my travels and desire to educate myself, I've come across all sorts of amazing shit.  

- No one here owes you anything.  If you want it, go put in the time researching.  The info is out there, you just have to go find it.  Holding others accountable for your laziness is retarded.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 3, 2017)

U need a source there he is


----------



## Buffmohawk (Oct 8, 2017)

Im new to this site. Do people actually do this all the time? Are they serious?


----------



## Caballero (Oct 8, 2017)

Buffmohawk said:


> Are they serious?


Yes and only two types that would ask this, either the mentally challenged or POPO !


----------



## Buffmohawk (Oct 8, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Yes and only two types that would ask this, either the mentally challenged or POPO !


im leaning towards mentally challenged cause id think the popo would be a lil smarter then this.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 8, 2017)

Sometimes when I'm sad i repeat "Beep Bop" to myself like I'm a little robot walking about until the tears are gone


----------



## Caballero (Oct 8, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Sometimes when I'm sad i repeat "Beep Bop" to myself like I'm a little robot walking about until the tears are gone



Lay off the morning caffeine JT lol  :32 (20):


----------



## Beezy (Oct 8, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Sometimes when I'm sad i repeat "Beep Bop" to myself like I'm a little robot walking about until the tears are gone



"Note to self: Do not get a source from JT!"


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 8, 2017)

I like lemonade


----------



## sas (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi friends,
May I ask another question - how can I advertise my gear from BalkanPharmaceuticals here on the forum?


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2018)

sas said:


> Hi friends,
> May I ask another question - how can I advertise my gear from BalkanPharmaceuticals here on the forum?



Very considerate to ask, but as you can see we don't advertise or promote the sale of illegal substances here.


----------



## sas (Jan 17, 2018)

Ok, I got this...)
And if I want to become hidden seller? ) 
Any possible way to establish new contacts here?


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2018)

sas said:


> Ok, I got this...)
> And if I want to become hidden seller? )
> Any possible way to establish new contacts here?



Sorry friend, no sellers of illicit substances either public or private here. 

We like to keep this board about knowledge, education experience and fun.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2018)

sas said:


> Hi friends,
> May I ask another question - how can I advertise my gear from BalkanPharmaceuticals here on the forum?





sas said:


> Ok, I got this...)
> And if I want to become hidden seller? )
> Any possible way to establish new contacts here?



Are you ****ing serious?


----------



## Yaya (Jan 17, 2018)

sas said:


> Hi friends,
> May I ask another question - how can I advertise my gear from BalkanPharmaceuticals here on the forum?



Hey man, all u need to do is PM the staff and they will let u post a banner ... if possible PM "Zeek"


----------



## john210 (Jan 17, 2018)

I have taken my MK from provenpeptides, they are legit and free shipping within US.


----------



## Caballero (Jan 17, 2018)

john210 said:


> I have taken my MK from provenpeptides, they are legit and free shipping within US.


BWAHAHAHAHAHA sign me up! Smfh


----------

